# Ear cleaning on difficult puppy



## Aspen22summer (Jan 6, 2015)

I recently got my first German Shepherd puppy, Tank. He is about 3 months old. I believe he has an ear infection but I can't tell because he won't let me look at his ears. I took him to the groomer and they cleaned a bit out of his hears but it was very difficult. Now his ears have gotten worse. I don't have the money right now to take him to the vet. Unexpected payments came up from car trouble. 
Anyway, I am wondering how I can clean them and make them better.
Natural remedies? 
Tips to keep him still? 
I called a vet and the receptionist told me that they can't do anything for him unless I can pay upfront. 
I know this is really important to fix, I am only trying to find something to help him for up to a week until I have the money.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

_ Apply coconut oil topically to your pets skin on wounds, rashes, dry or flaky skin, or in ears. This should relieve any pain associated with these problems and stop infection._

You have to make sure to get the right coconut oil but it might hold you over.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

8 oz isopropel alchol
4 tsp. boric acid powder
16 drops 1 percent getian violet
mix in squirt bottle, shake well
best to use outside, when dog shakes head liquid will stain purple, I use once a month, wipe ear out with cotton, Haven't had ear issues with this cleaner. 
If your puppy has ear mites or an infection that dosen't clear up you need to get him to a Vet.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I use a malacetic otic cleaner. Helps with yeast too.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

What I see as a problem with this is that you are going to have to hold the dog and apply the "treatment" so that it gets into the ear canal, massage the ear canal (from the outside) and then let the dog shake it out.

Try for care credit to get your dog to the vet. And get a credit card! They are for use in times like this. Just be sure to pay it off fully every month so you don't get hit with exhorbitant interest rates. But really - this is what credit cards are for - when you are temporarily short of cash and need to have something taken care of NOW.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Aspen22summer said:


> I recently got my first German Shepherd puppy, Tank. He is about 3 months old. I believe he has an ear infection *but I can't tell because he won't let me look at his ears*. I took him to the groomer and they cleaned a bit out of his hears but it was very difficult. Now his ears have gotten worse. I don't have the money right now to take him to the vet. Unexpected payments came up from car trouble.
> Anyway, I am wondering how I can clean them and make them better.
> Natural remedies?
> Tips to keep him still?
> ...


 This is my concern. What do you mean he won't let you? Not an option. I would much rather coax my dogs and shape behaviors, but there are times when it simply has to happen. This is one of them. It is also setting a dangerous precedent for your future together. Beyond that, as others have said, get a credit card or start putting money aside for vet bills. Dogs are expensive and very often the purchase price is the least of it. 
I can't afford groceries right now, but I have money put away for emergency vet bills.


----------



## Bebe56 (Dec 8, 2014)

in the past i had good results with ADL foam cleaner.. easy to apply.
Witch hazel and/or diluted tea tree oil are good too.. as a matter of fact, i use witch hazel all the time to clean his ears..


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

If it's bad enough that the puppy won't let you look in his ears, you should take him to the vet. Ear infections get serious very quickly. 

If he's just fussy in general and never let you look in his ears, you'll have to work and desensitize him to the process. Ear cleaning and maintanence is a life long issue so he needs to learn to deal with it.

Zymotic ear cleanser and enzymatic treatment have worked well for me
I also like Hyotic cleansers


----------

